# Sheyene Walleye?



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Just looking for some tips on how to catch walleys in the Sheyene River or any river? What works, bait, hooks? Any help would be apprieciated!

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

The old jig and Mr. Twister tail. Start with a 1/4oz jig and a 3in white twister tail tipped with a fathead. Depending on the current you might have to use a heavier or lighter jig. It is also a good idea to have a bunch of different color twister tails and jigs.
The lindy rig is a good dead stick option for a second pole while throwing the jig with the other rod. On the river I use shorter leader length say about 18-20 inches with a #4 to #6 red octopus style hook with a red bead above it. Or you could throw on a floater. I usually put a split shot about 6in back on the line so the floater is just off the bottom. Tip either rig with a minnow(the biggest I can find). Depending on current I will use 1/2oz to 1oz egg weights.
Swim baits work well when the fish really start biting. I always start with something white with a good paddle tail that really moves in the water, like a cabela's 5 1/2 in hoochie koochie. Then I use a sure-set 1/4oz swim jig.I catch alot of big eyes with this rig all through the year.
Then you have cranks. Depending on how deep the water is will determine what kind you should use. In shallow water which the river usually is I use a floater or suspending crank like a husky jerk 3-6in size, x-rap 4in, crystal minnow, or anything like that in a stick bait.
These methods work for me, so good luck. :beer:


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

The biggest walleye I've ever seen was taken out of the sheyenne, it was taken on a deep diving crankbait, green/orange. It was over 30"s easy.

Otherwise we use a lindy rig with a floater and a weight and that seems to work well for the eaters.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

1/8 oz jig and twister tail. The current is rarely above 400 CFS, so there's rarely a need for anything much heavier. Fish under the dams and other areas of fast/slack water meet-ups.

Dammit Smithers, it's not rocket science, it's brain surgery, now hand me that ice cream scoop.


----------

